# Artificial Stone: Hypertufa



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone tried Hypertufa for making stone arched bridges, or other structures ?

* Hypertufa: Artificial stone for landscaping*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/10/aft/117319/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------

